# Milwaukee M12 tools, what can they put up with?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> Okay, I don't really want to bring up a topic that's already been beaten to death. However, I have a couple of questions that I couldn't find answers for.
> 
> I've been looking at some cordless tools. I'd like to have some things that I can throw in the center section of my tool pouch and carry around all day. Most of the 18V stuff around our shop is too bulky and heavy for me to want to do that(we put on a lot of miles in a day, and as the apprentice, I tend to lug more than the others - not complaining). But I'm not sure the M12 line has the juice for what I need.
> 
> ...


The new red lithium line is light weight and can take a beating


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I've bored 2 dwangs and a double top plate with extension bits and a 1 inch spade bit with my M12 right angle drill on 1 red lithium battery.

I used my M12 drill all the time when my Bosch was getting repaired, it drilled 10mm holes in strut no problem, and used it to run 32mm hole saws through aluminium repeatedly I cant recall the battery use on that so it cant have been too bad.

I got my right angle M12 drill so hot trying to get down a top plate under a ceiling rib I had to take my sweater or hiviz off and wrap it around it to hold onto it it got so hot.

The hackzall would be better with the 3ah batterys if your doing some serious cutting but for a few cuts its good. 

I've never tried the 12v impact as the 18v is so light to me and comes with a hook to hang on the back of my belt after using my 18v drill for all my fastening.

From what your saying I would think you would just be better off getting the 18v kit if you dont already have one, if you do its a handy auxillary but probally isnt going to replace an 18v tool if doing repeated tasks.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm mostly interested in the impact, actually. Milwaukee claims it'll do a "best-in-class 850 in/lbs of torque", but it's always funny how they play with those numbers. I'm curious to know if it will drive 3 screws and die. I figure that for the number of cuts I would typically need to make, the Hackzall would work for my purposes. And the drill, I figure I'd have it handy, but if I knew I had some serious drilling to do, I'd bring along something with some more guts(looking for a suitable 18V piece, but not a hammer/driver drill combo).

Mostly caught my eye because of the size/weight issues, and the fact that I found a 4 tool M12 combo for $10 more than the M18 drill online. I like a bargain.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> I'm mostly interested in the impact, actually. Milwaukee claims it'll do a "best-in-class 850 in/lbs of torque", but it's always funny how they play with those numbers. I'm curious to know if it will drive 3 screws and die. I figure that for the number of cuts I would typically need to make, the Hackzall would work for my purposes. And the drill, I figure I'd have it handy, but if I knew I had some serious drilling to do, I'd bring along something with some more guts(looking for a suitable 18V piece, but not a hammer/driver drill combo).
> 
> Mostly caught my eye because of the size/weight issues, and the fact that I found a 4 tool M12 combo for $10 more than the M18 drill online. I like a bargain.


I would imagine that the M12 impact would be more economical with "juice" than the regular drill so with that I would guess it would be all good driving screws, I never had any problems driving screws with the M12 drill and as I said I would remember if the battery only lasted a wee while.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I use my m12 impact all day. You won't have a problem at all using it for #10 screws and the batteries last a long time.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Make sure you get red lithium or the big batteries. I pfefer the big batteries for the hackzall and impact.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

CanadianBrad said:


> I'm mostly interested in the impact, actually. Milwaukee claims it'll do a "best-in-class 850 in/lbs of torque", but it's always funny how they play with those numbers. I'm curious to know if it will drive 3 screws and die. I figure that for the number of cuts I would typically need to make, the Hackzall would work for my purposes. And the drill, I figure I'd have it handy, but if I knew I had some serious drilling to do, I'd bring along something with some more guts(looking for a suitable 18V piece, but not a hammer/driver drill combo).
> 
> Mostly caught my eye because of the size/weight issues, and the fact that I found a 4 tool M12 combo for $10 more than the M18 drill online. I like a bargain.



Haven't found a thing they wouldn't do. I use the 12v impact to drive lag bolts. :thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

mnelectrician said:


> I use my m12 impact all day. You won't have a problem at all using it for #10 screws and the batteries last a long time.


Me too. It's the only _power_ tool I carry with my regular set of tools.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I will agree with everyone else. The m12 tools are the only cordless tools I use on a daily basis. Plenty of power with the m12 impact. I use the hackzall every day when running pipe. The bigger batteries definitely make difference though.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I can tell you that not only can they take 30' falls on to asphalt, but they can also take direct 240v hits. 

Through the quick chuck and out the side casing.

















It took a couple hammer hits to break the newly welded chuck, but the drill works as good now as it did on day one, even if it doesn't look as pretty.










I have most of the tools in the M12 line and would certainly recommend them on the PROFESSIONAL level. The impact is an absolutely badass little drill, well well well worth the money. I use it over my M18 impact.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Pretty impressive photo. I definitely don't baby my tools, but I'm not _that_ mean to them. Anyway, from what I've heard here, combined with what I've found while doing some other homework(the only thing I haven't done is use them - no one on any of our regular sites has Milwaukee stuff), I'm pretty well sold on them, at least to give it a chance. I looked at the Makita 18V impact set(LXDT04, I think), but it was $325 for the tool, charger, case, and two compact 1.5Ah batteries. And it's about $115 each to upgrade to 3.0Ah batteries. I'm sure it's a great piece of kit, but I don't have cash like that to throw around. I can get a 4-piece M12 set for $325, and switching out to the larger 12V battery packs is something like $80 each. Plus they're smaller, lighter, and more easily packed around.

Thanks for the input, guys. Hopefully we can put the M12 thing to bed for awhile.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I love my M12 drill. I'd like to get an M12 impact but I don't have any room in my bad, and insist on not carrying more than one bag, lol.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jza said:


> I love my M12 drill. I'd like to get an M12 impact but I don't have any room in my bad, and insist on not carrying more than one bag, lol.


Makita make a keyless 10mm chuck with a 1/4 hex drive to fit impact drivers which could be worth looking into.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Latest bosch 12 impact blows the milwaukee out of the water.

That being said however, it's not going to beat the speed, power, and longevity of an 18v impact, not even close. 

Will it do it? Yeah, it'll do it. But beyond screws and 1/4-20's it becomes "it'll do it eventually". However, if weight and maneuverability is more important, you can't top the 12 volt tools.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Haven't found a thing they wouldn't do. I use the 12v impact to drive lag bolts. :thumbup:


I'll second using the 12v impact for lag bolts. I do a lot of flat panel TV installs and the impact will drive in those lags no problem.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive got the m12:

-impact
-hammer drill
-screw driver
-hackzall
-flashlight
-heated jacket

And I'd rather use them then my 18v Dewalt stuff.

I've driven #10 screws and Tapcons all day with the impact on one battery. I've driven 3" deck screws on two batterys in one day when I built my deck. 

The hammer drill can drill 1/4" holes in concrete or block all day on two batteries as well. Using the bigger step-bits (1 7/8") bog the drill down a bit but it can drill into steel using regular bits all day on one battery. Keep in mind the hammer drill only has a 3/8" chuck so alot of hole saw arbours won't fit.

The hackzall is alright with regualr batteries, but to cut EMT all day you'll probably go through 5-6 batteries. You'll only get through 3 or 4 strut cuts with one battery though. You can cut Scepter all day on one battery though. Keep what you want to cut tight to the saw or the pipe will vibrate like crazy and will take twice as long to cut.

I don't use the screwdriver much, I prefer my impact.

You can use the flashlight all day on one battery.

A batter in the jacket only lasts 4 or 5 hours, but it's so warm you wont be able to keep it on high indoors without sweating.
___________________________________________________


Bottom line OP buy the m12 impact, you'll be hooked. The best thing about the m12 line is how many products they offer for it. They are tough tools and can take a beating.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've got the M12

Driver
Impact driver
Tubing cutter
PVC Shear
Flashlight
Oscillating Saw

I love them but definitely think they made an big improvement with the 
Red Lithium batteries. Probably the biggest gripe I have with the M12 stuff is no belt hook on any of the tools. Might have to engineer my own!!


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking for a m12 wirenut spinner or m12 powered fish tape.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Theriot said:


> Looking for a m12 wirenut spinner


Just Super-glue that little plastic thingie that comes in each tub of wire nuts into your driver!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Theriot said:


> Looking for a m12 wirenut spinner or m12 powered fish tape.


Rack O Tier makes a wire nut spinner.

http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/153/Nut-Blaster


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

can the m12 hammer drill handle reduced shank 1/2" bits though steel? obviously not straight through but with a pilot hole before hand


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Rolling up a 250 feet fish tape at the end of the day when you are tired sucks. I want to press a button a watch it roll its self up. Lazy I know.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Theriot said:


> Looking for a m12 wirenut spinner or m12 powered fish tape.


Lets see how much crap I get for this :laughing: Don't use the impact for the nut spinner, it's no good. Use the screwdriver.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

You know you could just use a 5/16" driver for that right?

You don't have to make your own plastic contraption.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

EBFD6 said:


> You know you could just use a 5/16" driver for that right?
> 
> You don't have to make your own plastic contraption.


Negative.

The jugs come with those little plastic things, the screw holders always lose sleeves, now why would I use a 5/16" driver when I can use these?

Besides, those little plastic things don't slip like a normal 5/16th socket.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Interesting uses. I didn't know that guys used any kind of tools for wire nuts. Cut them, line them up, twist on a wire nut, wrap in tape, done. No power tools required. Same with PVC cutting. A powered PVC cutter seems like a waste of time to me. I've got a Ridgid-branded ratcheting PVC cutter, and I've run PVC non-stop for 14-hour days, never felt the need for a power tool. Or fish-tape rolling.

On the other hand, good to hear so many guys getting behind the M12 line. Makes me feel a little better about going out and buying a few of them.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> Interesting uses. I didn't know that guys used any kind of tools for wire nuts. Cut them, line them up, twist on a wire nut, wrap in tape, done. No power tools required. Same with PVC cutting. A powered PVC cutter seems like a waste of time to me. I've got a Ridgid-branded ratcheting PVC cutter, and I've run PVC non-stop for 14-hour days, never felt the need for a power tool. Or fish-tape rolling.
> 
> On the other hand, good to hear so many guys getting behind the M12 line. Makes me feel a little better about going out and buying a few of them.


I'll race you cutting 1 1/2" Pvc with my shear vs. hang cutter. I just like new toys!!!!


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> Lets see how much crap I get for this :laughing: Don't use the impact for the nut spinner, it's no good. Use the screwdriver.


Some guys may get offended that you pre-twisted....


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

wendon said:


> I'll race you cutting 1 1/2" Pvc with my shear vs. hang cutter. I just like new toys!!!!


Oh, I don't doubt it cuts it faster. But, I also doubt the extra 1/2 second earned by cutting with a power tool is worth much. And, because I often get pulled away from existing work to do PVC repairs(PVC should not be hung below 10' in idiot-forklift territory), I like that the hand tool fits nicely in my pouch.

I like new toys, too. But a powered PVC cutter, just like a fish-tape reel, or a wire-nut impact fitting, falls into the realm of "more weight than it's worth", in my opinion.

Also, my opinion may be skewed, because as the apprentice, I'm the guy who gets to lug all the materials and power/job-specific tools onto the site, and then off again at the end of the day. So I look really hard at what I can avoid carrying around.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

CanadianBrad said:


> Oh, I don't doubt it cuts it faster. But, I also doubt the extra 1/2 second earned by cutting with a power tool is worth much. And, because I often get pulled away from existing work to do PVC repairs(PVC should not be hung below 10' in idiot-forklift territory), I like that the hand tool fits nicely in my pouch.
> 
> I like new toys, too. But a powered PVC cutter, just like a fish-tape reel, or a wire-nut impact fitting, falls into the realm of "more weight than it's worth", in my opinion.
> 
> Also, my opinion may be skewed, because as the apprentice, I'm the guy who gets to lug all the materials and power/job-specific tools onto the site, and then off again at the end of the day. So I look really hard at what I can avoid carrying around.


While your post focuses on the production aspect, there is also another important outcome of using these fancy new tools on the job site, though I think you are underestimating the added production value.

Physical health. Imagine the thousands of wire nuts that we twist every year, for the majority of our lives. Tens upon tens of thousands of wire nuts. You aren't doing your little hand any favors by skipping out on these "toys".

I wear a normal tool belt, and the M12 screwdriver sits where there would be a normal hammer. The larger pouch has my *****, screwdrivers, needlenose, and a plug in tester. The smaller pouch is filled with wirenuts and connectors, and the little side pouch has my quick hex phillips/flat/nut drivers and wire nut twister. I hardly use my normal screwdrivers anymore, why should I? I can install devices, boxes, take apart fixtures, assemble fixtures, and whatever else I need to do with the little m12 screwdriver (or for larger screws, I switch the m12 screw out for the impact, as it fits in the same hammer holder). 

That little wirenut twister adds the weight of a couple wire nuts, and I'd say it's more than worth it's weight in gold. :whistling2: Sure, your slightly balder foreman or jm on the job might laugh at your little toy when you use it to twist wire nuts, but you'll have the last laugh in 20 years when your hands can still function just fine.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

And once you get your first couple of M12's, be sure to get the Multi-tool if you do residential work. That thing is a godsend.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> Oh, I don't doubt it cuts it faster. But, I also doubt the extra 1/2 second earned by cutting with a power tool is worth much. And, because I often get pulled away from existing work to do PVC repairs(PVC should not be hung below 10' in idiot-forklift territory), I like that the hand tool fits nicely in my pouch.
> 
> I like new toys, too. But a powered PVC cutter, just like a fish-tape reel, or a wire-nut impact fitting, falls into the realm of "more weight than it's worth", in my opinion.
> 
> Also, my opinion may be skewed, because as the apprentice, I'm the guy who gets to lug all the materials and power/job-specific tools onto the site, and then off again at the end of the day. So I look really hard at what I can avoid carrying around.


:laughing::laughing:
Are you the ground rod driver too?? I see where you're coming from. Also like my Hackzall for cutting bigger PVC pipe. I'd say one of my favorite cordless tools is my 18 volt metal cutting saw. Can't be beat for cutting EMT. Metal Strut, and you name it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

wendon said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> Are you the ground rod driver too?? I see where you're coming from. Also like my Hackzall for cutting bigger PVC pipe. I'd say one of my favorite cordless tools is my 18 volt metal cutting saw. Can't be beat for cutting EMT. Metal Strut, and you name it.


Man, I thought about buying that, but someone talked me out of it. Plus, the blades seem hard find.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Man, I thought about buying that, but someone talked me out of it. Plus, the blades seem hard find.


For the Milwaukee? I have a Panasonic metal saw but it doesn't hold a candle to the Milwaukee. I'm still on my first blade so I haven't tried finding a new one!!


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Man, I thought about buying that, but someone talked me out of it. Plus, the blades seem hard find.


The Milwaukee multitool comes with an adapter for other brand blades. I use Dremel blades in mine.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Man, I thought about buying that, but someone talked me out of it. Plus, the blades seem hard find.


 
You can use regular blades with it.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

wendon said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> Are you the ground rod driver too?? I see where you're coming from. Also like my Hackzall for cutting bigger PVC pipe. I'd say one of my favorite cordless tools is my 18 volt metal cutting saw. Can't be beat for cutting EMT. Metal Strut, and you name it.


Our PVC uses are typically in the 3/4" and 1" ranges, sometimes up to 1 1/2". I really like having a recip saw for EMT, strut, threaded rod, etc. I had a Rigid-branded one-handed unit that was really nice, but the batteries that came with it were good for 2-3 cuts, and then they were toast. That's why I'm looking at the Milwaukee hackzall, which seems to have a little better track record. I'll have to look up the metal-cutting saw.

If we drove much for ground rods, I'd be that guy, too. To date, I've only had to deal with one ground plate, and the ground was frozen. Shovel, pickaxe, and a blowtorch, tons of fun in -30 Celsius. :laughing:


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

CanadianBrad said:


> Our PVC uses are typically in the 3/4" and 1" ranges, sometimes up to 1 1/2". I really like having a recip saw for EMT, strut, threaded rod, etc. I had a Rigid-branded one-handed unit that was really nice, but the batteries that came with it were good for 2-3 cuts, and then they were toast. That's why I'm looking at the Milwaukee hackzall, which seems to have a little better track record. I'll have to look up the metal-cutting saw.
> 
> If we drove much for ground rods, I'd be that guy, too. To date, I've only had to deal with one ground plate, and the ground was frozen. Shovel, pickaxe, and a blowtorch, tons of fun in -30 Celsius. :laughing:


You can take a hammer drill with a bit a little smaller then the ground rod and drill through the frost then pound the ground rod in.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know much about the M12 stuff, but the M18 tools I have can really take a beating. 

Impact driver survived a 25 foot fall onto concrete from a scaffold on friday and came away with just a scuff on the casing.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

basically, if you do resi/comer, service work they are pretty good, but if your into full, all out construction work, forget it, dont even bother with it..


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

captkirk said:


> basically, if you do resi/comer, service work they are pretty good, but if your into full, all out construction work, forget it, dont even bother with it..


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

wendon said:


> I've got the M12
> 
> Driver
> Impact driver
> ...


I know this is an older post but I figured I would show you what I did for my m12 drill I just got the other day as I too really like having a belt clip. 









A little ghetto but I had it hung on my pants pocket most of the day today and it worked great!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd cut my fingers off with that! 

Less hacky...


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd cut my fingers off with that!
> 
> Less hacky...


Cut your fingers off with what? It's not sharp and it's on the left side of the drill so for most usage my fingers aren't close to it. And is that elastic cord? If so it's just a matter of time before that stretches out and isn't tight anymore. Plus my clip mod was free with an extra bracket and zip ties lying around.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> Cut your fingers off with what? It's not sharp and it's on the left side of the drill so for most usage my fingers aren't close to it. And is that elastic cord? If so it's just a matter of time before that stretches out and isn't tight anymore. Plus my clip mod was free with an extra bracket and zip ties lying around.


Ok :notworthy:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I beat the crap out of my M12's every day and they never complain. Even the M12 radio is surprisingly good for its size.

I always keep an M12 battery on charge. Batteries deplete fairly quickly if you're going through heavy sh!t but batteries charge in about twenty minutes. If you can, wait for the M12 Fuel.

The M12 Hackzall is surprisingly good but keep in mind it only has a 1/2" travel. It goes through EMT easily. It sucks on unistrut but it works if that's all you have.

I have standardized on Milwaukee for 4V, 12V and 18V and couldn't be happier.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> Ok :notworthy:


Lol I'm not saying the store bought clip is a bad way to go(provided the cord isn't elastic) but you came with a legitimate concern and I was just clearing up that it wasn't anything to worry about. The fact that mine was free was just icing on the cake. I apologize if I came across as I was trying to one up ya.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ditch the hackzall and get the m12 bandsaw


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

freeagnt54 said:


> Ditch the hackzall and get the m12 bandsaw


What's the ACTUAL battery life vs work output on that thing? I love the idea and if nothing else would be killer for home use, just wondering how often it works out for professional use vs how often it sits in the truck because it just can't handle the job.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

cable_guy said:


> What's the ACTUAL battery life vs work output on that thing? I love the idea and if nothing else would be killer for home use, just wondering how often it works out for professional use vs how often it sits in the truck because it just can't handle the job.


You can run all day on xc battery. Maybe even 2 days. It's more efficient than a sawzall. Our entire job (200 electricians) has been supplied with them.

And yes you can cut deep strut just fine with it.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> You can run all day on xc battery. Maybe even 2 days. It's more efficient than a sawzall. Our entire job (200 electricians) has been supplied with them.
> 
> And yes you can cut deep strut just fine with it.


What is a full day of cutting strut for your outfit? I've made upwards of 150 cuts(deep and shallow) before in a single day. Not to mean that anything less than that is not a big workload, or that i do that every day, that's just what I have cut in a day before.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

cable_guy said:


> What is a full day of cutting strut for your outfit? I've made upwards of 150 cuts(deep and shallow) before in a single day. Not to mean that anything less than that is not a big workload, or that i do that every day, that's just what I have cut in a day before.





> According to Milwaukee you can make *150* cuts into 3/4″ EMT before you deplete the XC high capacity battery. Now we never tested this claim primarily because we can’t count that high and didn’t have enough material around to make that many cuts. However we did cut through a lot of rebar, EMT, PVC and ground stakes. We probably made about 50 cuts and the tool showed half power left for the battery. Considering we were cutting heavier material than the 3/4″ EMT, we are going to take Milwaukee’s word of 150. Get this, the saw cuts through 3/4″ EMT in 3 seconds. Another item to mention is this saw has a 1-5/8″ x 1-5/8″ cut capacity and uses a variable speed trigger.


http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/2012/04/milwaukee-band-saw-review-2429-21xc/


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> You can run all day on xc battery. Maybe even 2 days. It's more efficient than a sawzall. Our entire job (200 electricians) has been supplied with them.
> 
> And yes you can cut deep strut just fine with it.


I just ordered the 12V bandsaw based on the opinons in this
thread.

I mostly do smaller EMT runs and it seems like a good fit
and a lot more practical than the corded portaband.:thumbup:


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Alright sorry to resurrect this ancient thread. Everyone here seems to have a really high opinion of this line. I'm kind of seeking some comparison as well, similar to the OP

My new company issues 18v xrp dewalt. Fine for drilling into cans or whatever but heavy and awkward for throwing up devices or installing pipe etc.

Previous to the Dewalt I've always had panasonic- a 15.6 drill and screamer (metal) saw and flashlight of my own that lasted me about 6 years, and then my last company issued the newer, lighter 14.4 lithium versions of the same tools. 

Drill light enough to keep handy for everything, screamer saw I've always used to cut pipe, strut, wiremold, whatever really, always preferred one of these to a sawzall. Made a move to a better company so I turned in these tools when I left this shop.

Flash forward to now, everyone at the new company says they just buy whatever they want to use on their own dollar, as the shop typically issues only the 18v dewalt drills. My first thought was to go for the lithium panasonic tools that I've been used to now and already know that I like.

Another part of me says how everyone raves about the M12's. I like the thought of power tools that are lighter, smaller and still powerful.

If anyone's used panasonics and milwaukee, how do they stack up? I'm basically looking at the hackzall, drill, impact, and 12v flashlight. Hackzall seems like a good alternative to the screamer I'm used to, but I'm still going back and forth. I don't like the thought of investing $400 + / - into the M12 only to wish I just spent a couple hundred more for the panasonic I already know I like.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Be aware that this is an older thread and there is a new line of M12 tools out there called Fuel. The batteries are also better.

I think it's a great system and you should invest into it.

I bought the older M12 model line a few months ago when it was on sale to make way for the Fuel models, and I love it. Since the Fuel line and associated batteries are even better, I don't think you can go wrong.

I very rarely use my 18 volt drills anymore.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've got a lot of M12 tools but the Fuel ones are even better. Check the specs on the M12 Fuel impact vs. the M18 standard impact. Not much difference. I've also got a M18 metal cutting saw that I really like. I've got the Fuel M18 impact also and love it.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I recently got the M12 SDS plus hammer drill and I am definitely impressed.

Everything I have drilled into, it drilled like it was drilling into butter.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

The little M12 drill that I got has a hammer drill function which works well for 3/16" holes for tapcons, even 1/4" holes for plastic anchors and hit pins. I was surprised.

I don't know if I would buy an SDS hammer drill in only 12V, tho.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Hackster said:


> The little M12 drill that I got has a hammer drill function which works well for 3/16" holes for tapcons, even 1/4" holes for plastic anchors and hit pins. I was surprised.
> 
> I don't know if I would buy an SDS hammer drill in only 12V, tho.


 
If you used this one you would. Drills up to 1/2" holes. Smooth like butter. No vibration, everything is absorbed. Came with 2 of the XC batteries and I got a 4.0 battery free.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just bought a few each of both M12 and M18 tools, including Fuel drills and impacts in both. Took advantage of free battery deals on all. Love them thus far. Be sure to get kits that include the newest model batteries.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Yesterday I was using one of the old m12 drills and it was gutless. Can't believe the power difference with the m12 fuel.


----------

